# Campsite A1 @  Parkway Rv Resort & Campground



## OURv (Apr 2, 2017)

Friends,

Let us take you on a tour of our last campsite.

It is VERY conveniently located along the I-5 corridor

in California's Great Central Valley.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w


See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## C Nash (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------

